# R32 main fuse



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

So I went to start the car taday after some work on the car and I have no power what so ever. Thought the battery was dead so put the jumper pack on it but couldn't get no continuity through the circuit. Pulled the fuse box cover open and the fuse marked "MAIN" is missing. Now i'm doubting whether it was there before as there are some others that don't seem to be there but surly without it the car would have no power and it's quite a strange thing for someone to pull out. Can someone confirm that it should be in place and where I can get one from.
Cheers, Tom


----------



## arch177 (Mar 29, 2011)

who did the work? It seems very strange for a vehicle not to have a master fuse.


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

I've been doing the work and have not touched the electrics at all the only wiring I have played with is the AFM's. But I have no power at all not even a flash of the alarm light


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

Do you think it's possible that the battery is so dead that the jump pack isn't man enough to get power round. Just went out and had a look at the fuse box and it seems that there's no plug on the inside of the fuse box.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Do you have a meter? If so what is the voltage across the battery?


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Mate the 32 doesn't have it's main fuse in that slot. It's empty. But on the right of your pic to the right of the cover that says "HORN" there is a double ended pugged wire bout 3inch long that plugs into the red bit on the batt. That is the main fuse. It may look ok, buy could be blown inside. Best bet is to remove that and bridge it with any wire you have to see if it works. Then take it from there.

Cheers
Greg


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

minifreak said:


> Mate the 32 doesn't have it's main fuse in that slot. It's empty. But on the right of your pic to the right of the cover that says "HORN" there is a double ended pugged wire bout 3inch long that plugs into the red bit on the batt. That is the main fuse. It may look ok, buy could be blown inside. Best bet is to remove that and bridge it with any wire you have to see if it works. Then take it from there.
> 
> Cheers
> Greg


For those intersted it's known as a fusable link.


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

Did you disconnect the battery when fiddling with your afms Tom? It's possible you've shorted the wires and blown the ecu if not? ( I did this on my pulsar once!)


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

gtr-loz said:


> Did you disconnect the battery when fiddling with your afms Tom? It's possible you've shorted the wires and blown the ecu if not? ( I did this on my pulsar once!)


It's alright I managed to get it started, the battery has had it I think as I put a meter on it and could hardly read anything


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

If its the same size as a 33 I have one you can have


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

gtr-loz said:


> If its the same size as a 33 I have one you can have


Ahh your such a darlin. I'll let you know mate


----------

